# What art supplies do you travel with?



## epiphany (Sep 26, 2017)

I enjoy using multiple mediums like clay, acrylics, charcoal, but its hard to travel with a lot of different supplies, so I'm wondering what do you travel with? I myself carry some pencils, ink, watercolors, and a sketchbook. I also have recently started digital drawings on my pocket gizmo.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 26, 2017)

Before I had my van I'd always end up filling my pack with way too many crafting supplies. Typically wiring wrapping and sewing supplies; pliers, wire cutters, various types of wire, scrap fabric, hemp cord, fastners, buttons, zippers, and a bajillion little stones and trinkets for making stuff.

Now that I have a place to store everything I also have; polymer clay, spray paints, acrylic paints, fabric paints, tons of leather, straps, clasps, velcro, matte and gloss finish, leather hole punches of varying sizes, rivets, belts, and probably a whole bunch of stuff that I'm forgetting.

I like to blend all my mediums together too though typically I make stuff that is to be worn. Like jewelry, pouches, that sort of stuff. I like having everything on hand for when I have a project in mind.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER (Sep 27, 2017)

lately it has been just watercolors and a notebook


----------



## Deleted member 15860 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rapidograph pen, sketchbook and ink! And a pencil. Works every time for me! : )


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 28, 2017)

epiphany said:


> I enjoy using multiple mediums like clay, acrylics, charcoal, but its hard to travel with a lot of different supplies, so I'm wondering what do you travel with? I myself carry some pencils, ink, watercolors, and a sketchbook. I also have recently started digital drawings on my pocket gizmo.



Its easy to make your own charcoal. Its all i use right now other than marker and wheatpaste.


----------



## train in vain (Sep 29, 2017)

Usually a bag of paint pens and some other markers and pencils. Some kind of sketch book. The bull that pulled us off in Sweetwater looked through my book and said "Some of these look familiar..." Nope. Not me. Didnt do it. I once carried an entire extra day pack of art supplies and wondered why i was having trouble hoisting my big ass over a gondola wall. Sometimes a can or two of paint and a fatcap cures boredom at a siding. At the very least a few Markals.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 29, 2017)

I got waay too much stuff too. OK so I have a gun case full of wire wrapping stuff generally my finer works jewelry grade wires stones. A pb jar jam packed with scrap wire, weighs a ton and sets off security alarms. A box full of beads which isn't too much and a bag of sewing stuff. All packed pretty good though with a 28ltr assault pack and a sling bag thats a little bulky, all without my sleeping stuff exposed.


----------



## MamaSow (Oct 2, 2017)

Great question.

I carry a small box of watercolors, a few small brushes, a water brush, small watercolor postcards, water color pencils, and a few colored markers. These days I also indulge in a coloring book or two plus tracing paper. I also have art/index cards, a couple of eyedroppered fountain pens, and some small vials of fountain pen ink. Scissors and a mini roll of clear tape too. 

This is not to mention all the other stuff that I have that can be used for art projects like electrical tape, tea bags (can use as a source of ink/paint), needle nose pliers, bits of wire, needles, and dental floss.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 6, 2017)

wire, pliers, cutters, pens, pencils, sketchbook, and loctite glue. (making statues out of junk)


----------

